# Bucket full of Rusted/Corroded Lures...



## kekman (Jun 12, 2009)

After 5 winter months on my boat (dry stacked in the barn), most of my lures and snapper rigs, king rigs emerged caked in rust. This was despite fresh water rinse, painstaking drying and protective oil/rust inibitor, etc.

Anyone have a proven solution for recovering heavily rust caked lures? What do you do to prevent rust and corrosionif the items are going to be stored for several months? 

Have any luck for these "vapor barrier prodcuts" like 3inone?


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

I would pitch the hooks - even after you clean them off a tiny crack or defect can cause the hooks to snap - same thing with any rusted leader wire - solid or multi strand - I have salvaged old spoons (replacing the hooks) with a wire brush and emory paper. 


Short term I use to put talcom powder in the baggies that I storied king rigs - but I learned not to leave a lot of tackle on the boat - humidity and temp changes cause condensation, even in sealed containters.

I buy hooks and termial tackle in bulk - then put enough for a few days fishing in clear plastic traysboxes and carring them on board - and checking/restocking my carry-on tackle is part of the day before prep.


----------



## oceansbreeze (May 1, 2009)

After washing the hooks, lure, etc drying them, put them in your freezer. Round 25 degree F salt corrision is greatly reduced and colder the better.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I save the desiccant packs anytime I find them in something and I store them in a ziploc baggie. They can be found in just about anything electronic and store bought beef jerky packets and so on. They often have the ability to take care of a lot of moisture even after they have been used. You can also buy them online. As long as they are in a sealed environment they do a great job of inhibiting rust.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

WW2 said:


> I save the desiccant packs anytime I find them in something and I store them in a ziploc baggie. They can be found in just about anything electronic and store bought beef jerky packets and so on. They often have the ability to take care of a lot of moisture even after they have been used. You can also buy them online. As long as they are in a sealed environment they do a great job of inhibiting rust.


If you ask me these are the best things since sliced bread!!!!!!!!!!
Scott


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

You can re-energize desiccant packs by drying them in a 300 degree oven for 3 hours or so depending on how big they are. Lay them out on tin foil on a baking sheet.


----------



## XpertNovice (Sep 10, 2010)

Also, if you are running low on dessicant packs, white rice is not bad either. Just don't eat it when you are done with it.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

mullethead said:


> i would pitch the hooks - even after you clean them off a tiny crack or defect can cause the hooks to snap - same thing with any rusted leader wire - solid or multi strand - i have salvaged old spoons (replacing the hooks) with a wire brush and emory paper.
> 
> 
> Short term i use to put talcom powder in the baggies that i storied king rigs - but i learned not to leave a lot of tackle on the boat - humidity and temp changes cause condensation, even in sealed containters.
> ...


+!0000000000


----------

